# Any PacNW RC Tankers Here?



## StuN (Feb 20, 2012)

I've been a RC tank hobbyist for the past ten years and the XO for the Northwest Division Pacific Armor Corps (NORDPAC), a regional RC tank club established 2 years ago and with members in WA, OR, ID and BC, Canada.

If you're in the PacNW and seeking like minded builders or air-soft and infra-red emitter tank battlers, I encourage you to join us. 

See http://groups.yahoo.com/group/NORDPAC 

Stu N
KAC6A-Out


----------



## StuN (Feb 20, 2012)

Forgot to mention that if you're not in the PacNW, our links page has the listing for RC tank clubs across the country, and worldwide RC tank forums.

Stu N
NORDPAC XO
KAC6A - Out


----------



## Joschik (Dec 17, 2008)

Looks like an interesting group, how about sharing some images or even better, how about we create a group forum for you guys here? I am sure a lot of the members here would love to see some of the tank action.


----------



## StuN (Feb 20, 2012)

Sounds like a plan but the decision, presumably, is in the hands of the owner(s) of this web site.

Stu N
NORDPAC XO
KAC6A - Out


----------



## StuN (Feb 20, 2012)

Some examples of scale model RC tanks:


----------

